# Rising from the Dark



## truetifoso (Aug 18, 2013)

I would like to recreate these pictures, and I'm hoping you can recommend how to go about doing this. 

The picture will be shot in a warehouse with a 20' high ceiling. I have a camera, a monitor, a scissor lift, and have access to a beginning photography enthusiast level of equipment. What equipment, layout, and settings would you recommend? Namely, how would you go about taking these pictures

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------

